# hi im 44 and about to go for my third attempt at ivf



## valswife (Jan 3, 2009)

hi im new to this so dont know all the we abreviations yet just wanted to introduce my self im 44 had my first ivf in oct 2007 when i was 43 i had 3 eggs n only 1 fertilized but i did get a bfp but sadly mc at 5 weeks my second attempt was in may 2008 at that time i was still 43 i got 5 eggs that time n 4 fertilized all 4 wers put back and again i got bfp felt great and was really positive that time but sadly again at nearly 6 weeks annother mc so i am about to start again next week hopefully. imet my dh when i was 38 he is 10 years younger than me and has no children would dearly love to have baby with him i know hed b a great daddy i have 2 groan up chilldren 22 and 19 i got steralised about 17 years ago it was the rite thing for me at the time as i was in a bad relationship but its a shame you dont know what the future has in store for you.my dh is bullgarian and my treatment has been in bullgaria boath times and will b same clinic again its quite hard for me as the docter doesent speak great english so dont allways understand whats going on so it would b great to have some ladys going through or beenthrough what im going through to talk to this time sorry this is a bit of a long post but just wanted to get my story up 2 date look forward to hearing from some of you soon


----------



## eams (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Valswife,
I'm in a similar situation to you and just wanted to asy hi and you're not alone. I'm 45 and am also with a lovely man 10 years younger than me. I also have a child form a previous relationship but my partner doesn't so we're desperate for another child together. We had a beautiful baby girl 3 years ago but she was sadly stillborn at full term - no known cause but probably a cord accident. The grief from this totally put me off the TTC trail for some years but I have now decided I am ready to get things moving again. I'm now seriously considering donor egg IVF and will pursue this some time very soon.
x


----------



## valswife (Jan 3, 2009)

hi ems so sorry about your little girl that must have been devistating for you i cant begin to imagine what you must have gone through. did you concieve naturally or was it ivf?, i am using my oe for the third time but i thiught id probibly b bettre with de but docter addvised to try with oe one more time as last time they were good quality but cant help thinking im on the road to annother bid dissapointment. i wish you the best of luck if u dicide to go ahead vals wife xxx


----------



## carol mcdonald (Jan 16, 2009)

Your story has given me hope that it is possible to get a bfp at our age, my situation which has led me to ivf treatment is the same as yours. i am coming up for 43 and i'm about to start my 2nd attemp of ivf, i wish you all the best with your 3rd attempt and hope you will be blessed this time round.


----------



## valswife (Jan 3, 2009)

hi carol i wish you allso all the luck with your second try my flight to bullgaria is booked for teusday so im keeping evry thing crossed ill keep evry thin crossed for you 2 love valswife xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Valswife 
welcome!
And best of luck with your treatment.

I don't know if you have found the Treatment Abroad board yet? It may help with some of your queries as you say there is a bit of a language barrier.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0

There are lots of ladies going through tx in clinics abroad on the abroadies thread.

Also you may want to join up with some IVF 'cycle buddies' who are doing a treatment cycle at the same time as you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Good luck!

Claire x


----------



## carol mcdonald (Jan 16, 2009)

Best of luck with your treatment, safe journey for tomorrow


----------



## valswife (Jan 3, 2009)

hi girls well im settled in to my hotell just waiting for af to start wich should b 2morro im scaird n excited at the same time but just want 2 get on with it so fingers crossed for me   all goes strait forward love valswife xxx


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Valswife,

I wish you every success with your treatment, but I have to say, my consultant said to me that in 20 years of working in IVF,at a mumber of top clinics- he has never seen a live birth with a woman over the age of 43 with her own eggs.
Its posible to get PGNT, but the chances of carrying to a live birth are less than 5%.

If you dont mind trying for donor eggs, with your husbands sperm, your chances increase to 65%.

good luck

karen x


----------



## valswife (Jan 3, 2009)

well deep down i kind of knew that anyway but just kept praying id b the mirricle one but i guess your rite wishfull thinking .  
my doctersaid hormone levels wers to high to start yesterday and to go back tues n hel cheak again but that will b day 4 of my cycle thats all he said so im feeling very down just now doesent sound promising i want a baby not a mc i dont know what to do now just go home or c what he says tues then again he never says much so probly wont b any help, dont know what to do


----------



## valswife (Jan 3, 2009)

hi me again decided 2 abbandon cycle and go to cerum athens for consultation next week going to try with DE as think this will b our best chance we dont like the clinic here they are very busy and have no time to b nice to you feel like a no not a person,the lady i spoke on the phone with from cerum sounded so nice makes you feel better instantly so hope this will b best choice.
    Good luck to evry one else love valswife xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Val, 

While you are there don't you want to hear what the doc has to say on Tuesday? Maybe it will be good then? 
regarding the clinic not being as nice as expected, maybe they still are good? for example in London the ARGC is supposed to be good but they are not excellent at making you feel welcome. Lots of waiting, and a bit like a conveyor belt from what I heard. Still they have results.
Then if they say no on tuesday, you can go to Athens?  just  a thought . Whatever you do,   

Future Mummy


----------



## valswife (Jan 3, 2009)

future mummy thanks for thought but i have given this alot of thought and the other lady is rite using my own eggs less than 5% chance of working so no point waisting any more time or money here they really arent very nice here example the first time i was getting undressed for ec the nurse told my dh to tell me to strip naced and put gown on so i stripped down to bra n panties while she watched my evry move then she yanked at my bra very impatintly to get me to take it off i just wanted her to leave the room as i was so embaresed there have been alot of other things like this so instead of waisting our last chance here we think doner eggs stand a better chance and would like some where they are a little bit nice to you and have heard very nice things about this penny at serum so onwards and upwards as they say wish me luck love Janxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Lots of       to you hun. Wishing you the best of luck  

Future Mummy


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Valswife,
Dont be sad...theres still lots of hope of you having a baby...just not how you first thought!...I think you made a great decision going for DE, you really increase the chances of being successfull, and it will give you re-newed hope...but do bear in mind even DE doesnt always work first time,....but the chances are so much better.... lots of clinics abroad do the 3 goes or your money back thing!- You pay up front for 3 cycles of DE treatment and if after 3 goes your not PG they give you your money back....so thats got to show how sure they are that DE will work eventually 
Good luck in Athens, I have just had DE treatment in Russia and waiting for result 
I you have any questions about it dont hesitate to ask

Karen x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hmmm....... strip naked?  I never once took my bra off during tx or examinations - not even for egg collection!  And if I had they wouldn't have touched me I'd have done it myself.

Claire x


----------



## valswife (Jan 3, 2009)

hi Kearn thanks 4 reply and yes im really feeling allot more positive now got consiltation at cerum this comming mon flighing over from here on sat back wed dont go back to the uk til the 10th,but keeping evry thing crosed for one go with de as dont have money to keep trying so just have to keep   and for mirricle.
Claire i nicknamed that nurse Cruella cause she really is an old witch 
love Jan xxx


----------

